# trailer hub replacement



## crankbait09 (Mar 17, 2014)

I need someone to kinda walk me through this. I recently pulled off my hubs/bearings and noticed that it would probably be best that I replace the hubs on my trailer

I like the idea that you can buy hubs that already have bearings/grease already applied and there is no maintenance required. With that, I do not know how to tell what hub assembly I need to buy.

The bearings I pulled out of the existing trailer were TIMKEN LM67048. It used the same bearing for the inner/outer. I searched for this bearing online and found details about it, but have no clue what hub I should be buying.

my existing is a 5 lug hub

can anyone help?


----------



## JMichael (Mar 17, 2014)

Well I'll give it a try. First you'll want to know the diameter of your axle (1", 1-1/16", 1-3/8", etc) so the bearings will fit. You'll also need to know the size of the lug pattern. Imagine numbering the lugs 1 thru 5. You'll need to know the distance from center to center of lugs 1 & 3 or 2 & 4. In other words skip a lug instead of measuring 2 adjacent lugs.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345206#p345206 said:


> crankbait09 » 31 minutes ago[/url]"]
> I like the idea that you can buy hubs that already have bearings/grease already applied and there is no maintenance required.


I should have also mentioned that to my knowledge, there is no such thing as maintenance free hubs/bearings on a boat trailer. They may be already packed when you buy them but that doesn't mean you don't have to grease and maintain them over the course of their life. Of course they're always coming out with new stuff so maybe they have come up with some maint free stuff that I'm not aware of. #-o


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 17, 2014)

I googled LM67048 and found out you have 1.250" spindles and a your hub has a diameter of 2.328" and is rated at 4000 to 6000 pounds depending on what chart your reading. I would highly recommend you learn how to change out your bearings, races and seals, it's a nice skill to have


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks for the responses. so does that mean id look for a 2.3280" hub???
am i misunderstanding?

spindle? is that the axle that the hub slides on to?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345230#p345230 said:


> crankbait09 » Mon Mar 17, 2014 7:30 pm[/url]"]thanks for the responses. so does that mean id look for a 2.3280" hub???
> am i misunderstanding?
> 
> spindle? is that the axle that the hub slides on to?


The axle is the whole assembly the spindle is the end where the hub goes. Are the inner and outer bearings the same size? Again it's very easy to change your own bearings, races and seals.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 17, 2014)

yes, the Timken bearing that I pulled out was the exact same size for the inner/outer


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2014)

All you need now is a BFH and a punch and you can replace the old races.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2014)

Is this just an idler hub or is it a brake drum too?


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have replaced bearings in the past on a car and tried doing them with a harbor freight kit that was for pressing bearings in to wheel hubs. i had to do them 3 times before it was right. im not going through that again!! i would rather have them already pressed in, and then i can grease them for regular maintenance from there.

these wheels DO NOT have brakes.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345327#p345327 said:


> crankbait09 » Tue Mar 18, 2014 10:53 am[/url]"]I have replaced bearings in the past on a car and tried doing them with a harbor freight kit that was for pressing bearings in to wheel hubs. i had to do them 3 times before it was right. im not going through that again!! i would rather have them already pressed in, and then i can grease them for regular maintenance from there.
> 
> these wheels DO NOT have brakes.


Find a machine shop with a press and for a few dollars have them done.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 18, 2014)

no thanks on that one. i called around to have a machine shop around here press them in for me, and they were charging me 50-75 per hub. i can buy hubs already done for less than that!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2014)

Take a look at the in the wanted section of the forums. One of the tinboat members was looking for 1.25" hubs. It took him awhile and the hub was not cheap when he found them. apparently your hub hasn't been made since the 1960's


----------

